# Formater une clé USB au format Mac & PC



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2012)

Je souhaite formater une clé USB au même format que Toast grave les CD et DVD : en Mac *&* PC. Cest à dire, lisible *à la fois* sur un Mac comme du *Mac OS étendu* et sur PC comme du *NTFS*. 

Utilitaire de disque ne permet que formater que Mac OS *ou* FAT (soit lun, soit lautre). 

Mac OS est *illisible sur PC* et *exFAT est illisible sur un Mac* qui nest pas de toute dernière génération (FAT32 ne permet les fichiers de plus de 40 Go). 

Existe-il un utilitaire permettant de formater une clé USB au format Mac *&* PC qui soit lisible sur nimporte quel Mac ou PC, même ancien ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2012)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Mac OS est illisible sur PC et *exFAT est illisible sur un Mac* qui n&#8217;est pas de toute dernière génération (FAT32 ne permet les fichiers de plus de 40 Go).


exFAT est utilisable sur Mac à partir de 10.6.5.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> exFAT est utilisable sur Mac à partir de 10.6.5.



Cest bien ce que je dit. Personnellement, je suis sur Mac avec 10.5.8 (qui ne date que de 2008) et nai pas envie de changer. Même si mon Mac pouvait lire exFat, cela ne résoudrait pas le problème. 

Ce que je souhaite, cest un support universel comme les CD et DVD, lisible par nimporte quelle machine, Mac ou PC, même plus ancien que le mien (ce qui est fréquent).


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2012)

Si je ne m'abuse, il n'y a que le format FAT32. De plus tu fais une petite erreur, ce n'est pas 40 Go, mais seulement 4 Go maxi pour un fichier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2012)

Locke a dit:


> De plus tu fais une petite erreur, ce n'est pas 40 Go



Une erreur de frappe, évidemment


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2012)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Une erreur de frappe, évidemment



Ca j'avais compris, mais il y a de sacrés phénomènes dans les forums. 

Autre constatation, c'est bien le format FAT32 qui est le plus utilisé sur tous les systèmes, y compris les disques durs dits *Multimedia*, et beaucoup de téléviseurs l'accepte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Autre constatation, c'est bien le format FAT32 qui est le plus utilisé sur tous les systèmes, y compris les disques durs dits *Multimedia* et beaucoup de téléviseurs l'accepte.



Mais puisque en en FAT32, les fichiers de plus de 4 Go ne sont pas gérés, on est contraint de les découper ?


----------



## Maxoubx (6 Novembre 2012)

oui puisque tu ne peux pas mettre plus gros que 4go 

Ou alors il faut du NTFS avec tuxera d'installer sur ton Mac


----------



## nemrod22 (6 Novembre 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> oui puisque tu ne peux pas mettre plus gros que 4go
> 
> Ou alors il faut du NTFS avec tuxera d'installer sur ton Mac



+1


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2012)

Donc on en revient systématiquement à un logiciel tiers sous Mac, du genre Paragon NTFS ou Tuxera NTFS _(que j'utilise)_, sous Windows c'est MacDrive.

La seule possibilité est bien le format FAT32 avec sa limitation de fichier à 4 Go. Pour *Joël Pierre* qui cite Toast : ce logiciel permet l'utilisation du format .iso. Un format standard sous Mac et Windows.


----------



## edd72 (6 Novembre 2012)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Je souhaite *formater une clé USB* au même format *que Toast grave les CD* et DVD : en Mac *&* PC.




Ben tu peux pas.

=> Le format du système de fichier des CD (souvent ISO9660) ne sont pas les mêmes que ceux d'un DD/cléUSB (NTFS, FAT, HFS+, EXT2...).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Le format du système de fichier des CD (souvent ISO 9660) ne sont pas les mêmes que ceux d'un DD/cléUSB (NTFS, FAT, HFS+, EXT2...).



Quest-ce qui empêche quun utilitaire de disque puisse formater une clé USB ou un disque dur à ce standard ISO 9660 ? Et comme il est standard et multiplateformes, pourquoi nest-il pas systématiquement utilisé ? Cest bizarre, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2012)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Qu&#8217;est-ce qui empêche qu&#8217;un utilitaire de disque puisse formater une clé USB ou un disque dur à ce standard ISO 9660 ? Et comme il est standard et multiplateformes, pourquoi n&#8217;est-il pas systématiquement utilisé ? C&#8217;est bizarre, non ?



Il faut tenir compte de ce qui suit 





> *Niveaux et restrictions*
> 
> Il y a différents niveaux à cette norme :
> Niveau 1 : _Les noms de fichiers sont restreints à 8 caractères_ avec une extension de 3 caractères. Les majuscules, les chiffres et le souligné peuvent être utilisés. La racine peut contenir des répertoires qui auront une profondeur maximale de 8 niveaux (racine incluse). La norme Joliet permet de monter à 64 caractères.
> ...


 bref, nous pouvons formater une clef en Exfat avec nos Mac's, faisons le.


----------



## ppc27 (6 Novembre 2012)

Sans se prendre la tête : un formatage du périph concerné au format MS-DOS (ndlr : FAT32) dans l'Utilitaire de disque sous OS X, et let's go! C'est lisible partout ^^
EDIT : et pour la limite de 4 Go, suffit de compresser le fichier s'il ne dépasse pas de trop.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> &#8230; bref, nous pouvons formater une clef en exFAT avec nos Mac, faisons le.



À condition que le Mac en question soit *très* récent. Sur le mien (2008), c&#8217;est impossible. Et il ne peux lire une clé USB formatée en exFAT.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------




ppc27 a dit:


> Sans se prendre la tête : un formatage du périph concerné au format MS-DOS (ndlr : FAT32) dans l'Utilitaire de disque sous OS X, et let's go! C'est lisible partout ^^
> EDIT : et pour la limite de 4 Go, suffit de compresser le fichier s'il ne dépasse pas de trop.



Les fichiers vidéos zippés ne sont pas plus petits que les fichiers bruts&#8230;


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2012)

ppc27 a dit:


> Sans se prendre la tête : un formatage du périph concerné au format MS-DOS (ndlr : FAT32) dans l'Utilitaire de disque sous OS X, et let's go! C'est lisible partout ^^
> EDIT : et pour la limite de 4 Go, suffit de compresser le fichier s'il ne dépasse pas de trop.


Si c'est dans l'optique de transporter sur une clé USB Fat 32, la dernière réalisation DVD de tes vacances, inutile de compresser.
Il suffira de ne pas en faire une image iso ou autre image fermée, et de  déposer directement le dossier VIDEO_TS sur la clé, puisque ce dossier n'est composé que de fichiers ne pesant pas plus d'un Giga chacun.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Il suffira de ne pas en faire une image iso ou autre image fermée, et de  déposer directement le dossier VIDEO_TS sur la clé, puisque ce dossier n'est composé que de fichiers ne pesant pas plus d'un Giga chacun.



Mes vidéos ne ne sont pas constituées de dossiers VIDEO_TS, avec des VOB dun Go, mais de MKV de plus de 4 Go


----------



## ppc27 (6 Novembre 2012)

Oulala ça va être coton... je me demande s'il n'y a pas moyen de jouer sur la taille d'unité d'allocation (si cette fonction existe dans Utilitaire de Disque) 
Autrement, reste, comme le disent les autres membres, que le format NTFS mais faut un logiciel additionnel comme Tuxera pour écrire dessus (par défaut, OS X ne monte les volumes NTFS qu'en _read-only_) et en plus, comme système de fichiers c'est pas le top (sauf pour installer Windows...)


----------



## edd72 (6 Novembre 2012)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Quest-ce qui empêche quun utilitaire de disque puisse formater une clé USB ou un disque dur à ce standard ISO 9660 ? Et comme il est standard et multiplateformes, pourquoi nest-il pas systématiquement utilisé ? Cest bizarre, non ?



On commence à dévier... mais c'est possible (pas via l'utilitaire de disque) et c'est même pratiqué! 
Notamment pour certaines clés USB promotionnelles (c'est peut-être même ce qui était fait sur les clé USB d'install fournies avec les anciens MBA -pas vérifié-).
C'est un sacré bordel à faire sauter une partition ISO9660 sur une clé USB.

C'est un format en lecture seule (logique, norme pour CD, on écrit tout, on  finalise, si on veut changer quelque chose on supprime tout et on  recommence).

Bref, on s'égare...

Donc, avec les contraintes que tu connais, il faut choisir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2014)

http://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/04/06/f...cle-usb-en-udf/

_*Formater une clé USB en UDF*

Comment formater une clé USB qui va accepter de gros fichiers et être utilisables sur tous les OS majeurs ? En utilisant lUDF. LUDF, alias Universal Disk Format, destiné à la base aux disques optiques, est en effet utilisable sur les clés USB et autres cartes mémoire.

Pourquoi lUDF et pas le NTFS, lexFAT ou même FAT32 ? Pour la compatibilité dans certains cas. NTFS nest disponible quen lecture sous OS X et la compatibilité Linux est moyenne, exFAT nécessite un système « récent » (Windows Vista, Mac OS X 10.6) et FAT32 naime pas les gros fichiers.

LUDF permet de travailler sur de gros fichiers (16 exaoctets, on a le temps de voir venir) et est supporté au moins en lecture par la majorité des systèmes dexploitation. Linux (depuis le noyau 2.6), Mac OS X (depuis au moins 10.4) et Windows (depuis Windows XP) peuvent lire de lUDF en version 2.01 (au moins). Pour lécriture, Mac OS X 10.5 (au moins), Windows Vista (et plus) et Linux (depuis le noyau 2.6) peuvent aussi écrire sur une clé USB formatée en UDF.

Par contre, le support réel est moyen : une clé USB formatée depuis Mac OS X fonctionne uniquement en lecture sous Windows 7. La même formatée depuis Windows 7 ne fonctionne quen lecture sous Mac OS X. Et quand on formate depuis Linux, ça fonctionne en écriture sous Windows 7 et Mac OS X.

*Formater sous Mac OS X*

Il faut passer en ligne de commande et identifier la clé USB.



		Bloc de code:
	

diskutil list


Vérifier la taille de blocs (/dev/disk{x} est le numéro de la clé USB).



		Bloc de code:
	

diskutil info /dev/disk{x} | grep "Block Size"


On démonte la clé USB et on efface le tout.



		Bloc de code:
	

diskutil unmount /dev/disk{x}s{x}




		Bloc de code:
	

diskutil secureErase 0 /dev/disk{x}


On formate en UDF, avec la bonne valeur de taille de bloc (typiquement 512 octets).



		Bloc de code:
	

sudo newfs_udf -b {block size} /dev/disk{x}

_


----------

